# Couple of recent duck calls



## Macdietrich (Aug 27, 2014)

Haven't posted for awhile been busy at work but have managed to crank out a few recently 

Bead blasted clear and smoke acrylic brass band 
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/Mobile%20Uploads/image-2.jpg


BLM burl dyed green with fancy band 
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/Mobile%20Uploads/image-1.jpg

Purple dyed BLM burl with fancy band 
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpg

These 2 where glue up for CWA call contest last weekend black pearl with as inlays and ghost acrylic and hedge & cocobolo with SS inlays
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/2182D884-2F06-4C0E-A618-D6D09652B70E_2.jpg

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/A7CCF947-47C3-40FB-847C-6BF9D0DE16F8_1.jpg

And finally orange pearl with SS inlays and white pearl caps
http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/43601DF2-AB6F-4737-86FD-2E9618056B94_1.jpg

Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 27, 2014)

WOW Mac. Those are some pretties.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome back, Mac! Those are beauties!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 27, 2014)

Very sharp calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Aug 31, 2014)

Those are all very nice. Top notch as always Mac.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 31, 2014)

Those are Great looking calls. The purple one is my favorite. 
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Macdietrich (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!!!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 8, 2014)

You sure do make some beautiful calls, and your design is one of a kind!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

